# Over 600 Rockets Land in Israel



## BlackSmokeRisinG (May 5, 2019)

Over the past day, more than 600 rockets have rained down on Israel. Right now the deaths stand at 4, with 110 injured.

I'm curious to know how well that Iron Dome is working. It says they intercepted 150.

How accurate the return air strikes are against the jihads? Apparently Israell tagged a financier in one of the strikes.  Seems like the Israelis have a lot of intel on the whereabouts of these terror group guys, but they wait to take them out unitl something goes down.

23 Palestinians killed so far.

600 Rockets From Gaza


----------



## AWP (May 5, 2019)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> I'm curious to know how well that Iron Dome is working. It says they intercepted 150.



Swarm any defense network and it won't be able to keep up.


----------



## Florida173 (May 5, 2019)

I don't understand why people are so oblivious to where Hamas and PIJ are getting their materiel support.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 6, 2019)

And I'm sure Ilhan will say some dumb shit too.

Oh...there it is.  Hamas problems are self created.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125181509114134529


----------



## AWP (May 6, 2019)

No better way to kick off Ramadan than with a little fireworks.


----------



## Florida173 (May 6, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> And I'm sure Ilhan will say some dumb shit too.
> 
> Oh...there it is.  Hamas problems are self created.
> 
> ...



Wait.. She thinks Gaza is still occupied?


----------



## Florida173 (May 6, 2019)

It's about time

Israel is the first to respond to a cyberattack with immediate force


----------



## DA SWO (May 6, 2019)

AWP said:


> Swarm any defense network and it won't be able to keep up.


Hamas has increased launch numbers/rates (IMO) to figure out how much it would take to saturate the system.
IRON DOME doesn't engage all incoming rockets/missiles, as the have let some fall into lightly populated areas essentially creating engagement zones.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (May 6, 2019)

^I hope the computer geeks gathered plenty of data to find out how to better defend against future attacks. That, and get some useful ground penetrating radar going to detect those tunnels.


----------



## Brill (May 6, 2019)

AWP said:


> No better way to kick off Ramadan than with a little fireworks.



Think you have it confused with Chinese New Year.


----------



## amlove21 (May 6, 2019)

AWP said:


> No better way to kick off Ramadan than with a little fireworks.


I have been deployed for Ramadan 3 times- fuck that. Pass. Hard pass. Worst time of year.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 7, 2019)

As previously stated, Iron Dome doesn't "shoot everything down."  They're able to plot the trajectory and if a rocket is going to land in the desert or the ocean or a field somewhere or whatever they'll probably let it go.  Those missiles are pretty expensive, and the terror rockets are dirt cheap when they're manufactured in Gaza, and free when they're smuggled in from Iran.

Hamas often sets up their launchers in places they know the Israelis will be reluctant to hit, or will be reluctant to hit pre-emptively, like hospitals, private homes, mosques, and oh yeah the UN school.  They regularly use human shields and go out of their way  to get their own people killed for the propaganda value.  Even when they get an own-goal and drop ordnance on their own side, they blame it on "the Jews."


----------



## Box (May 7, 2019)

Israel will never win the PR fight with the Palestinians.  There are just too many people in the world that are intent on just blaming them for not "negotiating" enough - their failure to "negotiate" is why soooo many innocent children are dying...

harrumph
.....harrumph 

..............harrumph


----------



## Gordus (May 7, 2019)

Ilhan Omar: "....Only real justice...."

Aka remove Israel from the map ammarite ?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 7, 2019)

Sounds like either Israel needs to get (or create) a non-affiliated 3rd party group to engage targets they can't or just straight up level Gaza.


----------



## Gunz (May 8, 2019)

When Patriot batteries proved their worth Raytheon stock went way up.

The Patriots were longer range SAMs...Iron Dome are short range C-RAMs but Israel has longer range variants planned.


----------



## Devildoc (May 8, 2019)

Box said:


> Israel will never win the PR fight with the Palestinians.  There are just too many people in the world that are intent on just blaming them for not "negotiating" enough - their failure to "negotiate" is why soooo many innocent children are dying...
> 
> harrumph
> .....harrumph
> ...



I have a friend, former Duvdevan, now in the US.  He was going at it with an anti-Israel/pro-Palestinian person, the other guy said something like "it's because Israel won't negotiate why so many women and children are being killed."  My friend Garrett said, "no, it's because the other people lob missiles at us.  Did you ever notice when we aren't being attacked, we don't kill anyone?"


----------

